# Leopard Gecko Tail Rattling?



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Was just holding my male Leo when his tail began to rattle. Never seen him do this before, is it a courtship ritual or warning? There was female leo nearby so I suspect she's to blame....


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

was it a really fast rattle or a slow movement, cause spyro male's tale goes nuts when he see my girls it really funny to watch in the viv as the substrate seems to start parting in the middle hehe.
if it is he's just showing the female he ready and willing to mate


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Really fast rattling. That's good that it's mating behaviour as I've got those two lined up next year, they're abit young yet.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It`s both really - a male will do the `rattle snake` rattle when he sees another leo, if the other leo rattles back, then it`s another male and a fight ensues. If the other leo doesn`t rattle then the male knows it`s a female and he`ll try to do something other than fight with her  If the other leo `waves` (instead of rattling) it`s tail back, then he still knows that it`s a female but she`s warning him to back off as she`s not particularly interested in his advances.
It`s good that your male is rattling at a youngish age - at least he knows what to do and his instincts will already be well honed by the time it comes to pairing them up.


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

if you handle female leos then they can sense/smell their presense thus they tend to rattle..


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Its ok seems to be the mating thing they do


----------

